# Cedar Slab Table



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

The top is a solid slab of Western Red Cedar with double live edges, measuring over 2-1/4" thick. The base is constructed of 2x6 Mahogany. The cracks and knots were filled with clear epoxy. The larger cracks also employ "Dutchmen" or butterflies. No stains were applied. The whole table was finished with a water-borne satin finish acrylic. Overall size is 85" long x 29.5" tall. The width varies from 38" to 43".






















Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

beautiful table


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

That is great. Gorgeous.

What kind of joinery did you use on those trapezoidal legs?


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I originally wanted to do something kinda cool with a mortised wedge or splines, but took the easy way out and screwed them together and plugged the holes. The center stretcher is a simple lap joint, screwed from the bottom and glued.

Can't really tell from the pix, but the ends are a gentle radius with about a 10 degree taper. Did this to liven it up a little from a simple straight cut.

As you can appreciate, pix don't tell the whole story like being in person does.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

That's a beautiful slab/top.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

*bow ties*

first of all the table is beautiful. 


how do you make the bow-ties ? how do you determine how long or wide they should be ?? 

thanks !


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

The bowties were done using the Milescraft router template kit, there are certainly others. You can also do these by hand, starting with a bowtie, tracing that shape onto the workpart, then chiseling or routering a matching pocket. The Milescraft has three different sizes available. Admission...I messed up on one of them and used the wrong router bit bushing which ended up making one of the pockets too large (the one closest to you in the photo). I then had to create a custom bowtie to fit the cutout...which is totally backwards and time consuming.

The size of each is merely a judgement call based on the overall look you are going for, balanced by the size of the crack or blemish you are trying to take care of. Also note that for large cracks that are thru the workpiece, you should place the bowties on both sides to ensure the crack really is held together. You cannot of course see them in these pix, but there are more bowties on the underside.


----------



## merkaba (Jul 13, 2015)

Awesome table...what did you finish it with?


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

PPG Breakthrough (water borne acrylic in a satin sheen), then hand-rubbed with steel wool and wax.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

looks nice. love the cedar


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I fully get that prices vary by locale, but curious to see what this would fetch $$$ in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Super Nice Table!!!


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

you may want to put in a brace of sorts to prevent racking. the size of the top and the size of the legs make me think the screws might not be sufficient for the long run, though the angles help a little.


----------



## voodoosand (Feb 22, 2017)

@ChiknNutz beautiful! I'm thinking of an identical design, but worried about racking. How's the sturdiness of those legs? 
Is there any racking in the "long" direction?


----------

